# Cafe Zone-Halifax



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

They are excellent and use Coopers Coffee. When I am in town I invariably gravitate towards it. A lovely Cappuccino and a piece of carrot cake. Really hits the spot. There are a couple of the chains in Halifax, but sometimes it is better to go to one of the independent coffee shops.

http://www.cafezone.co.uk/


----------

